# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Local Pond Store Visit Pic



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Last weekend, the Capitol Aquarium Society (in Austin, TX) took a trip to Cedar Park to visit the Hill Country Water Garden. Here is one of my pictures from the visit.









120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400

[This message was edited by big D on Wed September 17 2003 at 08:59 PM.]


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Last weekend, the Capitol Aquarium Society (in Austin, TX) took a trip to Cedar Park to visit the Hill Country Water Garden. Here is one of my pictures from the visit.









120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400

[This message was edited by big D on Wed September 17 2003 at 08:59 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome picture Don! We only got damselflies in the ponds where I work....and leeches.

One of these days I'd love to have a pond store. They're such neat things to have!


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I too inspire to have a pond one day. I enjoy visiting some of the pond stores that we have around to get some really good shots of nature.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------

